
After 400 years, mathematicians find a new class of solid shapes - ColinWright
http://theconversation.com/after-400-years-mathematicians-find-a-new-class-of-solid-shapes-23217
======
gus_massa
I still don't understand what the new class is. Convex polyhedral with all
equal edges? Some additional symmetry? The faces are regular polygons?

